# Color codes for your Audi A3



## Kamesen (Mar 25, 2010)

found a webpage that tells you the color code of your a3 by year
i think its safe to assume 2007 "brilliant black" is the same as 2010 "brilliant black", etc. 
http://www.cardata.com/spoiler...Codes 
_2007 Audi A3
Color Color Description Color Code
Sage Green Metallic LX6Z/3G
Dakar Beige Metallic LY1Q/9X
Brilliant Red LY3J/C8
Akoya Silver Metallic LY7H/2S
Lake Silver Metallic LY7W/5B
Brilliant Black LY9B/A2
Ibis White LY9C/T9
Misano Red Pri Metallic LZ3M/N9
Ocean Blue Metallic LZ5C/2Y
Sprint Blue Pearl LZ5F/5N
Murano Green Pearl Effect LZ6Q/G7
Lava Gray Pearl Effect LZ7L/1R
2006 Audi A3
Color Color Description Color Code
Dakar Beige Metallic LY1Q/9X
Brilliant Red LY3J/C8
Lake Silver Metallic LY7W/5B
Brilliant Black LY9B/A2
Arctic White LY9D/B5
Garnet Red Metallic LZ3F/9C
Venetian Violet Pearl Effect LZ4Z/4H
Ocean Blue Metallic LZ5C/2Y
Moro Blue Pearl LZ5J/P7
Murano Green Pearl Effect LZ6Q/G7
Lava Gray Pearl Effect LZ7L/1R_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Color codes for your Audi A3 (Kamesen)*

Damn I was just thinking I need the color code yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to find a small bottle of touch up. Think I maybe able to find some at a hobby shop using the color code??


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Color codes for your Audi A3 (2.0TProjekt)*

http://www.paintscratch.com
your color code is on the sticker in the spare tire well.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Color codes for your Audi A3 (Kamesen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kamesen* »_found a webpage that tells you the color code of your a3 by year
Lake Silver Metallic LY7W/5B


Not sure where the error contaminated the system, but Lake is the wrong descriptor. It should be Lite, rather than Lake. Color code should be Lite Silver Metallic LY7W/5B.


_Modified by Bezor at 10:25 PM 4/8/2010_


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Mine colour coded as Phantom Black, hmm.. is this the same as the Brilliant Black?


----------



## Kamesen (Mar 25, 2010)

AutoZone carries a color brand called "Duplicolor" that you can buy according to your exact color code. I'm about to go pick some up..


----------



## Peter121 (Apr 11, 2021)

Kamesen said:


> found a webpage that tells you the color code of your a3 by year
> i think its safe to assume 2007 "brilliant black" is the same as 2010 "brilliant black", etc.
> http://www.cardata.com/spoiler...Codes
> _2007 Audi A3
> ...


Is there any other page of paint codes? My Audi doesn’t have a code in the back and none of the colours above are matching my colour of green! Can anyone help it’s a really dark metallic green


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what to tell you. You might be able to send your VIN to a dealer and get them to give you a copy of the original build sheet with the paint code. However, I think it's weird that there's no paint code in the back since that's where it is / should be.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Peter121 said:


> Is there any other page of paint codes? My Audi doesn’t have a code in the back and none of the colours above are matching my colour of green! Can anyone help it’s a really dark metallic green


Yeah that thing in the trunk is stuck on very poorly and doesn't really stand up to the test of time. It's not even plastic/laminated it's just paper. Mine was in pretty bad shape in my car and I've owned the car since new. To preserve it I pulled it off and put it in a ziplock bag lol. It didn't take much effort to come off it was like 75% unstuck as it was. If water hits it, it could be toast and I imagine these things can easily blow away in the wind, etc. when the cover is pulled up.

There is a second sticker, however. When the car is new the dealer attaches a second sticker to the inside front cover (or first page) of the maintenance manual. If you have that then you should be able to find your PR code chart with the colour code there.

Failing that a dealer should be able to print you a new copy of your PR code chart. Note they may charge you for this, as stealers tend to do...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

xnox202 said:


> Mine colour coded as Phantom Black, hmm.. is this the same as the Brilliant Black?


No Phantom Black is more sparkly and has a grey undertone due to the fact that it's a pearlcoat or pearl effect paint. Brilliant Black is a solid black clearcoat paint, no metallic/pearl at all.

Some people prefer the "blacker" look of Brilliant, personally I always like metallic or pearl paints better. My TT is Phantom Black. I'm not really a huge fan of black cars but in the sunlight it does look pretty nice


----------

